# Sluuuuuurp



## -Oy- (Nov 6, 2021)

Slurping squirrel on a local nature reserve this week...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

great photo  -  did you shoot this...?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 6, 2021)

Must be hard drinking upside down. lol Great photo.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2021)

Wow! What are the odds of getting a shot like this? Beautiful


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)

It's an award winner!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 6, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Wow! What are the odds of getting a shot like this?


Actually, squirrels seem to like hanging upside down.

Zippy, our cabin pet, really liked to daily rob the bird feeder cage;


----------



## Shero (Nov 6, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> Slurping squirrel on a local nature reserve this week...


That is just fantastique! You even caught the little bubbles, the whirlpool effect , the reflection. Love it


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> Slurping squirrel on a local nature reserve this week...


Excellent photo Oy, love this!


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 7, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> great photo  -  did you shoot this...?


 Thanks - yes I did. I never post other people's photos


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 7, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> Thanks - yes I did. I never post other people's photos



sure would like to see more of your work  -  you've got a great eye and obviously good equipment and every single element in that image works...   kudos to you, @Oy


----------

